# Avus Blue E36 328i Sport... Contender for the worst yet?



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

A few pics I took on Friday evening befre the car was tucked away for the night





































Looks like i've got my work cut out!

Some the following day ready for detailing




























You can clearly see how dull the roof looks in the last pic

On with the wash process I started with pre-foam using snowfoam and an orange degreaser.



















While this was dwelling the wheels and tyres were cleaned with G101










Nooks crannies, seals and trim also cleaned with G101




























Engine bay was also cleaned with yep G101 again and various brushes and cloths




























Car was then rinsed at high pressure and washed using the 2BM.

I then clayed the car using bilt hamber soft



















I then switched to bilt hamber regular as the contamination on the bonnet in particular and lower areas was quite bad.










Once clayed the car was dried with last touch and a miracle dryer and bought inside and some PTG readings taken, I wanted to start with the roof and see what could be done as this was clearly the worse area with all sorts of deep scratches and dull patches and blemishes.

Here is the roof before this shot actually makes it look pretty bad instead of the reality which was "jesus!"



















After a few polish and pad combos on the test area working up from Menz IP 3.02 it was clear there was only one choice










Yep the old faithful "big guns" combo but even this @ 2200 rpm wasnt enough!

Around 75% of the swirls had been knocked out but still a lot of deeper RDS's and dull blemishes left.



















So out with the even bigger guns

PC armed with a mirka abralon 4000 grit disc










Area after machine sanding with 4000 grit










After polishing with FCP and refining with Menz IP




























Even in natural light the difference could be seen



















And what was still left to content with










The rest of the roof was sanded with 4000 grit and then polished with the FCP wool pad combo twice as some as the blemishes in some areas were proving stubborn to remove, i think I must have spent around 4 hours on the roof.

But I got there eventually










I then moved onto the bootlid which was as expected bad but in reality seemed like light marring compared to the roof!



















After one hit of FCP on a wool pad @ 2100 rpm










Still some deeper RDS so after another hit




























There other side had some deeper marks from where a spoiler had been fitted



















After 2 hits of FCP on a wool pad and refining with Menz IP.










I then moved onto the lower section of the bootlid but caution was needed as the paint levels were quite low










The top of the rear bumper wasnt looking too good










Wetsanding with 4000 grit was needed










50:50










Corrected










The other side was looking even worse










After wet sanding










Fully corrected










The bottom of the rear bumper before










After










I moved onto the N/S rear quarter an instanlty noticed a nice deep scratch










So yep more wetsanding










After polishing and refining










The rest of the rear quarter wasnt looking pretty either










50:50



















Corrected










Also remaining area - before










After










50:50 with the door










I then moved onto the bonnet which was almost as bad as the roof just without the oxidation just more RDS's!

corrected shot of the test area outside










50:50










The swirls had been knocked back under direct sunlight but inside under the halogens there were still some RDS present along with some buffer trails from the initial heavy FCP stage!










So the only way to knock back the RDS's was yep more wetsanding...










After sanding with 4000 grit



















After polishing










I then moved onto the front bumper

Before










During










After



















I then moved onto the O/S front wing which was very heavily RDS'd!




























This had to be corrected using a 3" wool pad with 2 hits

50:50



















Corrected



















With the 1st stage of correction finally complete after 16 hours the car was definatley needed some serious dust removal, so she was foamed up again










After a foam and a rinse the car was dried using a miracle dryer and last touch and the refining stage was carried out using Meguiars 205 and Menz 203s in places.

Not many pics taken after this stage as we were getting pushed for time however the mrs very kindly lent a helping had and prepped the panels after refning with an IPA wipedown and then applied the LSP of choice which was Supernatural

Supernatural curing










After buffing



















Glass was cleaned and sealed with carlack 68 glass sealant, plastics and seals dressed with chemical guys new look trim gel.

A couple of afters taken inside










And remember that roof?



















WEll heres how it loosk now



















The remaining afters


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

looks stunning now


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

4 hours on the roof alone?

I baulk at spending 4 hours on the whole car. Severely high levels of patience - well done.


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Excellent correction work there.

Where do you get the large abralon pads from?


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great turn around mate :thumb:
Quick question : how much was the 4000 grit wet sanding taking of the top coat ?


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

daves2rs said:


> Excellent correction work there.
> 
> Where do you get the large abralon pads from?


I got mine from my local automotive paint supplier but carters consumables do them and failing that ebay is always your freind


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Jody 4444 said:


> Great turn around mate :thumb:
> Quick question : how much was the 4000 grit wet sanding taking of the top coat ?


From what I can remember the PTG reduction was around 6 microns these areas had been re-sprayed and the clearcoat was probably the hardest i've ever come across...


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW massive improvement indeed very very well done.. one of the best turnaround jobs I have seen is quite a while!!! nice one lad!! So good infact is needs some stars!!!


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Simply stunning turnaround on the roof and bonnet :thumb:

Great finished results as always


----------



## FiveCX-5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice, you used Abralon 4000 Grid ? Or else ?


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Scenic said:


> Nice, you used Abralon 4000 Grid ? Or else ?


Used 4000 grit abralon and one area needed 2000 grit abralon for some deeper scratches.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Excellent work as always, really impressive.


----------



## andyteg (Mar 5, 2007)

Excellent work. Brilliant finish!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice job, that was some hard work to get the turned aorund, welldone.


----------



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

Thats fantastic, must have taken a lot of patience and hard work!!


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Top stuff!!!


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround on that Beemer mate ! :thumb:


----------



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

Excellent work Pav, I need to bring my CE to you sometime, i've heard rave reviews from Chaz and the boys form e36coupe

K


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

MBK said:


> Excellent work Pav, I need to bring my CE to you sometime, i've heard rave reviews from Chaz and the boys form e36coupe
> 
> K


Thanks mate those chaps do seem to pop over quite a bit


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work and the best Beemer Blue IMHO:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

What a turn around - top job :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Bloody nora, what had happened to the roof on that?, cant day ive ever seen one with that sort of 'finish' in the paint....horrendous.

Hats off to you though for the transformation, looks amazing 

What are those wheels like?, just asking as that style usually corrode quite badly.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice finish.:thumb:


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

amazing turnaround... great write up... car looks stunning now


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great job, what is G101 and who makes it?:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Fantastic results,nice beamer aswell.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

spursfan said:


> Great job, what is G101 and who makes it?:thumb:


G101 is an all purpose cleaner made by Autosmart you can get some from your local Autosmart rep, it's great stuff and can be used on many different areas very versitile and all round excellent product


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Bloody nora, what had happened to the roof on that?, cant day ive ever seen one with that sort of 'finish' in the paint....horrendous.
> 
> Hats off to you though for the transformation, looks amazing
> 
> What are those wheels like?, just asking as that style usually corrode quite badly.


Yes the roof must have had the worst oxidation i'd ever seen!

The wheels where the original BBS splits but as you had predicted they had corroded quite badly but the owner was planning on getting them refurbished anyway....


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Excellent paint correction! The car was en very bad shape!


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

A lot of hard work and time went into that.
Some great work and a good finish:thumb:


----------

